# availability



## randoms19 (Dec 9, 2019)

hi everyone, new user but have been lurking since i started working at target lol. so i have mon, tues, and wed. off as my availability and i close thursdays/weekends. just submitted an availability change last night before i clocked out and requested to work during the day on saturday and sunday, latest i could stay in is 10. just wondering if they don’t see it or it gets denied, will it reset my whole availability? or i still keep my 3 days. not sure what etls/hr sees when they approve/deny. sorry if i sound stupid lol


----------



## xNightStockerx (Dec 9, 2019)

When I changed my availability last time I did it on the computer at work and than I told my ETL so he could look at it and approve it. 
But I must tell you even with my availability for certain days and times sometimes they schedule me for my unavailable times. Last time they told me it was because I was covering some one on vacation. Didn't even give me a heads up. Nothing.


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Dec 9, 2019)

NightStocker said:


> When I changed my availability last time I did it on the computer at work and than I told my ETL so he could look at it and approve it.
> But I must tell you even with my availability for certain days and times sometimes they schedule me for my unavailable times. Last time they told me it was because I was covering some one on vacation. Didn't even give me a heads up. Nothing.


You should've just told them "I. Am. Unavailable."


----------



## JAShands (Dec 9, 2019)

If it gets denied (or autodenied) it will keep the availability you currently have. Partner with your ETL and ask them to review it while you’re there. That way if they need to talk to you about any days they might need you for business needs you’re there to have that conversation.


----------



## xNightStockerx (Dec 9, 2019)

Ringwraith917 said:


> You should've just told them "I. Am. Unavailable."


And than get my hours cut because I'm "not a team player". This is how my store works.


----------

